
CaDNAno: design three-dimensional DNA origami nanostructures - fitzwatermellow
http://cadnano.org/
======
fudged71
Incredibly cool, I watched the tutorial videos. I can't imagine how you would
create large complex structures with this, but I'm impressed with whoever is
able to do it.

On the github repo I noticed that you can convert your designs into 3D
printable STL models, very cool!

------
dsfsdfd
This is so yummy.

Wonder if you could do something similar with 3D printed shapes. Using static
or something - design the shape of the elements to express an uneven surface
charge and then design a range of such shapes to express a composite shape
when shaken...

